# It's worse. Again. Thanks to post-myomectomy.



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I can't be sure. Can anyone? But after my myomectomy Sept. 16th, I was doing fine at home several days later until this past week, when I took two percocets before bedtime, about a half hour after my dinner. I'd taken two instead of one before, during a meal, with no problem, but this time, within seconds, I felt the nausea aching through my arm joints and down my intestines. I felt crappy the entire night, at one point, feeling as if a three-day diarrhea/vomiting attack -- the kind caused by stomach flu or food poisoning -- would occur next.Now, ever since, my intestines have been funky, causing me to feel queasy or stomach achy and crapping almost all day. I never truly feel empty and content enough to make it to the next meal and every time I eat, I have to go several times, with this incomplete BM.It's just like before, following my anal fistulectomy, a follow-up to that fistulectomy, and now this. I didn't have nearly the same trouble following my spinal/C-section.I wanna blame it on the epidural I foolishly chose, the one that continued on a lesser basis when the surgery was done, as pain-killer, because the second day, when I tried to get up and move from bed to chair, I passed out from nausea. That nausea's never truly gone away, nor the tenderness in my intestinal tract.If that wasn't bad enough, my left leg feels odd. It's uncomfortable if I keep it bent, even a little. I can't have anything resting on it, have to keep it straight, can barely sleep on my left side, and when I try to walk after having it bent and something on it, like my baby, it almost hurts. I noticed this leg thing when I first walked around after surgery.Makes me not wanna do surgery anymore. Even to save my life.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Coggie, In the world of female procedures so many things are possible to crop up and cause discomfort and nausea.Are you still taking Percoset?Did they give you anything to take with your pain meds for nausea?Ruling out a medication problem it might be a goodidea to get a second opinion on your pelvic problems. The whole thing with the pain down the left leg is something I experience. I had my hysterectomy in April. Six months ago.I had involvement of the Colon by adhesions that had attached the colon to the Ovary.Everything was stuck to the pelvic wall.My left leg was constantly in trauma and I was living on anti emetics and big pain meds for many months prior to my surgery.Have you had any clean up done on possible adhesions in the pelvic area?You mentioned that you had a C section.That was the big thing that made me wonder about clean up on adhesions because C sections can cause a whole lot of adhesions just by the nature of the large incision.But even w/ a clean up it's still an invasive process and the adhesions often grow back.Currently, I'm still looking for answers to my ongoing pelvic pain w/bowel problems.I get Hyoscyamine for the pain caused by adhesions because being an anti spasmodic it helps to get the gut out of spasm and my bowels past the area of most external colon damage.For me, my nausea is always a sign that something is stuck in the LLQ. Once I get my bowel to move right(full movement)then my nausea goes away until the next time I need to pay attention to my bowel.I am also on Miralax which is just about the only laxative I can take and not suffer.I take Miralax almost every day because having a pelvic adhesion problem is an everyday sort of matter.There are no really good answers for the relief of chronic pelvic pain. As you already know, surgery is the last call for us when things finally get so bad that the other body systems are going tilt.I'm still looking for new ideas that would be non surgical to help deal with the adhesion problem.So far, taking the anti spasmodic med (I take mine 4x a day)even though it is terribly drying,seems to be part of a coping answer. I don't like the dryness but I deal with it by keeping water at hand and chewing gum. I take the anti spasmodic because it keeps me out of the ER to handle the adjoining problems created by the gut spasm.When mine gets really bad I go into tachycardia and wind up in the ER and have to be put on a demerol and phenegran I.V to get the spasm out.since the increase of my Hyoscamine to 4x a dayI was able to make it through a very trying last few weeks with my husband being ill.So far the increase in my dosage is keeping me going (literally)and my left leg out of pain.My nausea is better too, but then Hyoscyamine also has a little bit of an anti emetic effect.Whatevr, I'm just glad for the relief.I am taking DRY UNESTRIFIED VitaminE as a suppliment. I would like to stress DRY UNESTRIFIED because I have discoverd that E often cmes in a soy base and w/ soy being a phytoestrogen it just makes these kinds of womens problems all the worse.My pain levels are so much better since I took SOY(organic pure food or otherwise)and all foods w/ soy additives out of my daily food intake. Difference of night and day and difference between having an antispasmodic take care of a major portion of my pelvic pain as opposed to needing the antispasmodic in addition to controled substances.Works better for me.So giving up the ever questionable soy in any of it's many forms was the best idea I ever had.Anyway, back to Vitamin E. Vitamin E is really good for helping to make scar tissue soft and plyable.So taking internal unestrified Vitamin E helps soften thos pelvic adhesions and makes life with adhesions much more bearable.I also work with massage and specific doses of Vitamin C which also is very helpful in a scar tissue situation and basically adhesions are pretty much scar tissue but a bit different but they behave pretty much the same wayExercise like yoga which involves a lot of stretching helps tremendously.I hope you find a good answer.Let me know if you discover anything new.Hugs and Hope,Kamie


----------

